# Host With the Most timed goals



## Shele (Dec 5, 2017)

I just noticed 4 new timed goals; host 1 animal, host 2 animals, host 3 animals and host 4 animals at my campsite. I am level 39 and I already had 8 animals at my campsite. That apparently didn't count, so I sent 4 animals home and invited 4 different ones. That didn't count. So I sent more home and just invited 1 different animal. That didn't count either. So, I presume it means I have to befriend the newest animals, make what they want and invite them to my campsite... all within 5 days???? If that's what it means why don't they say host NEW animals 'cause it's just confusing the way it's worded.


----------



## trea (Dec 5, 2017)

I completed the goals by inviting villagers that I had never invited before (but had just finished crafting all of their favorite furniture). So as far as I can tell, you can invite the new villagers or it can be old ones that you've never invited and have the "Invite Me!" banner on their contact. 

I do agree though that I was confused too at first about what would actually work.


----------



## Shele (Dec 5, 2017)

trea said:


> I completed the goals by inviting villagers that I had never invited before (but had just finished crafting all of their favorite furniture). So as far as I can tell, you can invite the new villagers or it can be old ones that you've never invited and have the "Invite Me!" banner on their contact.
> 
> I do agree though that I was confused too at first about what would actually work.



Thanks! I'm working on a couple... hope I can entice them in time! &#55357;&#56841;


----------

